# FIBA World Championships: Lithuania vs. Turkey 8.19.06



## TheAlienage (Aug 5, 2006)

discuss about this match here! I think Lithuania is gonna win.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Nobody cares

Anyway, you lose. I hope your "basketballers" go 0-5

post of the year, show me some love


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Virtuoso said:


> Nobody cares
> 
> Anyway, you lose. I hope your "basketballers" go 0-5
> 
> post of the year, show me some love


Did Zydrunas Ilgauskas piss in your wheaties?I don't understand why you care enough to rag on the Lithuanians unless you have some irrational fear of tall blondehaired guys.You're supposed to hate the Americans...Don't you know anything about international basketball?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Did Zydrunas Ilgauskas piss in your wheaties?I don't understand why you care enough to rag on the Lithuanians unless you have some irrational fear of tall blondehaired guys.You're supposed to hate the Americans...Don't you know anything about international basketball?


You have no idea who you're talking to


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Lithuania loses by 2. to Turkey. what an upset


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Virtuoso said:


> You have no idea who you're talking to


----------

